# mapping on monday! MGT Racing here we come!



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

so then, there are a few that know me and whats been going on with my car


So lets guess the BHP it will make at the wheels! Closest to it wins a choclate piston. 



I will start, im going with 312bhp.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

what time will u be there matt? i might pop down for a lil while and say hi,may aswell make one more trip to MGT before the car gets put away,and update you on what's going on


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> what time will u be there matt? i might pop down for a lil while and say hi,may aswell make one more trip to MGT before the car gets put away,and update you on what's going on


I will be there all day from 8 am. 


I guess you would be best turning up at about 12 ish as that will be around when the power runs will start. Dont forget its your shout for lunch, mark eats like a horse so better bring 3x what ever your bringing ! lol



O and you havent guessed the BHP mate!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> O and you havent guessed the BHP mate!


If you want guesses on BHP post it in the R35 section lol


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> If you want guesses on BHP post it in the R35 section lol


Lmfao ^^^ that thread cracks me up.
Sorry back on topic, random guess at 321bhp. Hope all goes well dude


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*bhp*

bhp 405.. hope all goes smoothly mate:thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

herman said:


> bhp 405.. hope all goes smoothly mate:thumbsup:


Well you should know better mate! 

Guesses are bit low so i will give you a idea of where we should start! Again this is @ the 4 wheels. 



O.k, lets start the guesses at 550bhp! 

The car made more than this last time it was on a dino.


----------



## Staffie (Mar 16, 2006)

Dino was in the flintstones wasn't he? lol
At the hubs at mgt not the wheels.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

is this proper mapping,as in full use of the rpm right?

if so,then 594bhp at the wheels


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Good luck with it matty I’m guessing about the 700BHP mark as you were running on minimum boost last time.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> is this proper mapping,as in full use of the rpm right?
> 
> if so,then 594bhp at the wheels




Yes full mapping with full use of revs, more boost . However we are mapping the car on 95ron fuel !


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I reckon around 580bhp at the hubs if on 95ron. Mine made 610bhp at the hubs on V-Power.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*bhp*

622 at hubs.and if so i want my tubbies back. how did it do mate???


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

herman said:


> 622 at hubs.and if so i want my tubbies back. how did it do mate???




Not finished mapping at the moment. Going back in the morning. 

So far i think it was 440 @ 1 bar and 470 @ 1.1 bar at the 4 hubs using 95 ron fuel ! 

i wounder what it will be at 1.8 bar? :runaway:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*mapping*



mattysupra said:


> Not finished mapping at the moment. Going back in the morning.
> 
> So far i think it was 440 @ 1 bar and 470 @ 1.1 bar at the 4 hubs using 95 ron fuel !
> 
> i wounder what it will be at 1.8 bar? :runaway:



wow that is good mate:clap::clap:.my [email protected] isnt going to be to far off


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

herman said:


> wow that is good mate:clap::clap:.my [email protected] isnt going to be to far off


i hope so, it would be nice to have over 600 but we are being safe. 

The car wont be making as much power as it can do as im going for reliable, We wont be maxing the turbos out and like i say its been mapped on 95ron fuel even tho the car will be run on 97-99 ron so that is a big safe guard in its self along with what MGT Racing call a safe map! (what ever that is) 


It will defo make over 600 if we push it tho! 


Hows your car coming along mate?


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Any chance of hearing spec?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

IrishGTR said:


> Any chance of hearing spec?


Ye sure, its a nismo built car so there is loads of spec but i guess you want engine only so-

MGT Racing built-

HKS cams / tomie pulleys (265 or something like that)
Sard 700 cc injectors with surge tank 044 pump etc
Tomie gaskets + head gasket
Nismo S1 inlet manifold
Nismo turbo elbows
Nismo manifold
Nismo down pipes
Nismo Breather system/sump return
Nismo twin turbo pipes with huge intercooler
HKS hard pipes
Bored block (87mm i think?)
Wossner pistons
Pec H beam rods
Balanced crank
Triple carbon clutch
Acl race bearings
Arp bolts/nuts holding it together
HKS Fcon Pro ecu
Apexi B60 twin turbos (the ones i had of 'herman' that he wants back LOL) 
N1 oil pump
baffled sump / accusump


Just like a golf basically! 

Thats pretty much the engine side


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Thanks!
Not many people using those turbos. Price maybe the reason.
Trying to decide what turbos i need at the minute myself!

In the process of replacing my engine and tuning, and hope to be buying a nice newly built short block from MGT soon. 
Hearing good things about their work and service!
Nice spec on your car too! Best of luck with it


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*yes*

i"ll swop you my 2860-10"s for them:flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

so what are the figures mate is it done !


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

shouldnt the graph be posted by now?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

THE RESULTS SO FAR! 





mattysupra said:


> Not finished mapping at the moment. Going back in the morning.
> 
> So far i think it was 440 @ 1 bar and 470 @ 1.1 bar at the 4 hubs using 95 ron fuel !
> 
> i wounder what it will be at 1.8 bar? :runaway:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

chippy said:


> so what are the figures mate is it done !


Not as much as yours ! lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

IrishGTR said:


> Thanks!
> Not many people using those turbos. Price maybe the reason.
> Trying to decide what turbos i need at the minute myself!
> 
> ...




MGT Racings short motors they supply are as the spec above! 

Woosner pistons
Pec H Beam rods
ACL race Bearings
ARP bolts etc. 

Mark is a perfectionist when building his engines. Customer service is second to none and then he hands over his engine to garth to map. We are not talking 1 hour or 2 hour of mapping on a dino or even the road, a full day of mapping, in my case we are running into a second day of mapping, basically they dont cut corners! 

None of this drive in and drive out a hour or 2 later!


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

TELL ME ABOUT IT!!!!!!!


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> MGT Racings short motors they supply are as the spec above!
> 
> Woosner pistons
> Pec H Beam rods
> ...


Mine will be the 2.8 kit!
Mark seems dead sound so far anyway, hopefully get this ordered tomorrow or the next day.
Im in ireland, but am considering bringing car over for mapping with them too!


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

IrishGTR said:


> Mine will be the 2.8 kit!
> Mark seems dead sound so far anyway, hopefully get this ordered tomorrow or the next day.
> Im in ireland, but am considering bringing car over for mapping with them too!



mate, do-not hessitate taking the car there, mark and garth know there stuff.
i travel from scotland to MGT, i transport the car there and fly down once it is ready to collect. 
cant fault them tbh, just dont ask how much stuff you see there is, it's so bloody good and at a real good cost!!!
i almost went mental with the visa!!!..........lol

seriously though they are very good.


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

AlexH said:


> mate, do-not hessitate taking the car there, mark and garth know there stuff.
> i travel from scotland to MGT, i transport the car there and fly down once it is ready to collect.
> cant fault them tbh, just dont ask how much stuff you see there is, it's so bloody good and at a real good cost!!!
> i almost went mental with the visa!!!..........lol
> ...


Cheers Lads!
Sorry for taking OT!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

IrishGTR said:


> Mine will be the 2.8 kit!
> Mark seems dead sound so far anyway, hopefully get this ordered tomorrow or the next day.
> Im in ireland, but am considering bringing car over for mapping with them too!



Did you phone mark about this today? i heard him on the phone talking to someone about a 2.8 and we dropped a block off today being prepped for a 2.8! 

Thinking i want a 2.8 also now. 

as Alex has backed me up, you will be happy.


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

That was me! LOL
Disturbing your mapping session, sorry!
I probably have annoyed him already without even buying it! I ask a lot of questions but hes always obliged!
He has one 2.8 ready and he is prepping another he said. Cant wait to get mine!


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

i wish i had the cash to go the same way tbh, but i recon ill do ok with my tiny little 2.6 

alsong as i have a big tubby to compensate!..........


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

I wish i had the cash too......


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

IrishGTR said:


> That was me! LOL
> Disturbing your mapping session, sorry!
> I probably have annoyed him already without even buying it! I ask a lot of questions but hes always obliged!
> He has one 2.8 ready and he is prepping another he said. Cant wait to get mine!




LOL, Quality! (disturbing the mapping season) He had just cooked his dinner (pizza) and left it to cool and you phoned. Well i was feeling hungry and eat his pizza while he was on the phone to you! 


It was really funny as he was walking round looking for his pizza and worked out that i had eat it! Took a good few minutes tho of him looking for it. 


Cheers for that mate


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> LOL, Quality! He had just cooked his dinner (pizza) and left it to cool and you phoned. Well i was feeling hungry and eat his pizza while he was on the phone to you!
> 
> 
> It was really funny as he was walking round looking for his pizza and worked out that i had eat it! Took a good few minutes tho of him looking for it.
> ...


LOL! You owe me a pizza so!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

IrishGTR said:


> LOL! You owe me a pizza so!


burnt my cake hole tho! I have blister in my mouth as i was trying to eat before he found me eating his dinner! LOL


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Nasty! 
Looking forward to seeing your results tomorrow!


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> burnt my cake hole tho! I have blister in my mouth as i was trying to eat before he found me eating his dinner! LOL


hahaha, that reminds me of a time a few years back when my manager took my chicagotown pizzas out my bag, neuked them in the micro, took them out and sank hit knashers into it............
he was scraping blisterd skin from the roof of his mouth for day's after it........
brilliant! you do know mark wont let that lie mate, he will get revenge


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Results??!!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

IrishGTR said:


> Results??!!!


well the results are that the car decided to rip up tarmac and then throw the tarmac into the back of my bumper and stick a hole in it! 


Anyway, dino results are over 500 @ the 4 hubs on 95 ron fuel. Torque was 450 lbft also with a really nice curve. 

As a street car it is pushing to much power as it is to use on the road to be fair. (boost controler is set to half of what it can do ) 

We have plenty of power left to come if i decide i need it but spinning all 4 wheels (or ripping up tarmac as it has done) is more than enough for the road!

The map in the car now is a super reliable map so the engine will last many thousands of miles and will run on piss water if i want it too! 

We have talked about putting a race map in there for dragging and track use and mark says the car is good for 700 bhp on this. 


Me personally i want a reliable engine that can take anything i can throw at it from crap fuel to driving it like its stolen, that is what MGT Racing have given me!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

o and to add to that! 

I have kicked its head in all night long and only managed to get through 1/4 tank of fuel! I have tried to break it and as mark promised , "you wont break it" 

The car is running on air! im also not a soft driver and the car has been built for track use, hence the car has been built "mapped" to last. 

Cant say thanks enough to MGT Racing, they are the bollox!


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Sounds perfect!
Well apart from the hole in the bumper!
Was talking to Mark and Garth today, should be sending them moneys tomorrow for my short block!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

IrishGTR said:


> Sounds perfect!
> Well apart from the hole in the bumper!
> Was talking to Mark and Garth today, should be sending them moneys tomorrow for my short block!


Did you ask mark about his pizza? LOL

You cant go wrong with them, i have used other tunners in the past and im far from happy with a certain tunner who im sure if he reads this knows what im talking about! 

Anyway, MGT Racing are now the only tunners i will use, they have done me double proud. In fact i might go out for another go at kicking my cars head in! Its the first time in 2 years that i can go out to my car and drive it without it ****ing up!


My car now makes laughing noises at me, its like its taking the piss out of me for not being able to break it!


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

I was gonna! Then didn't want to freak him out.
Discussing money matters too so had my serious head on!

Enjoy your car! No speeding now!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

IrishGTR said:


> I was gonna! Then didn't want to freak him out.
> Discussing money matters too so had my serious head on!
> 
> Enjoy your car! No speeding now!


Dont worry, i told mark i was speaking to you last night! people who recommened others to spend a few quid with a tunner (like myself) obviously can back the tunner up on there quality of work. 

If they was shit i would not promote them, simples. Mark can have the banter to that is nice. (garth is coming round also, well he has come round as he played me up a treat today when he was trying to pretend that he had broken my car on the dino! I owe him one for that the 'tosser')


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Well pleased for you Matt, awesome results......


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

*good results*



mattysupra said:


> well the results are that the car decided to rip up tarmac and then throw the tarmac into the back of my bumper and stick a hole in it!
> 
> 
> Anyway, dino results are over 500 @ the 4 hubs on 95 ron fuel. Torque was 450 lbft also with a really nice curve.
> ...


Good results you have there:thumbsup: How much boost were you running and what rpm for the turbo's to get upto speed?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

aki said:


> Good results you have there:thumbsup: How much boost were you running and what rpm for the turbo's to get upto speed?


Think it made 440 @ the huds at 1 bar then it did 470 @ the hubs at 1.1 bar. Im not sure what power it made at other boost settings but it has a 1.68 bar setting in the boost controller. 

The car pull well upto about 3000 rpm and then pulls like a train onwards. Basically it will start spinning the wheels up in 1st + 2nd after 4000 rpm. My clutch cant take the power tho so i have not pushed hard with gear changes as of yet, im basicaly changing gear and then feeding the power on slow to about 4000 rpm and then giving it some.


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

Nice result Matt and I'm glad your finally able to enjoy the car.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

pupsi said:


> Well pleased for you Matt, awesome results......


cheers pupsi, not as many horses as you tho!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Tokaikid said:


> Nice result Matt and I'm glad your finally able to enjoy the car.


Cheers mate, ye its good being able to use it for a change. I might be out joining you this weekend!


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

awsome results matt, im so glad your car is going so well.
i have a difficult decision to make just now and im sure mark has told you about it.

anyway's as i said congrats mate, thats a good power to be happy with. enough to tear up many a bigger car.
well done mate


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

well done dude, happy days


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

I don't follow this thread at all, earlier you posted: "Well you should know better mate!

Guesses are bit low so i will give you a idea of where we should start! Again this is @ the 4 wheels.



O.k, lets start the guesses at 550bhp!

The car made more than this last time it was on a dino."

And now it makes less.... ? Reliability is of course what you want in a road car, and a safe map on cheap (ish....) fuel is better than a grenade with a loose pin on SU and octane booster


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris Wilson said:


> I don't follow this thread at all, earlier you posted: "Well you should know better mate!
> 
> Guesses are bit low so i will give you a idea of where we should start! Again this is @ the 4 wheels.
> 
> ...




There was a change of plan at last minute chris, where i decided not to go for more power but stick with a safe map on 95ron. We also running little less boost. 

However i am going to get another map done for better fuel that i may use on a race track. Then the car will 100% make more than 550bhp, again i know this as the car used to make over 550 on 99ron fuel before but like i say, i changed my mind and went for reliable.


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

I thought this to


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

Wont it be reliable then if you go over 500 then?


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

OK, got it now, good luck with it, 500 real HP is still a hell of a lot, and area under the curve counts for a great deal in a heavy old bus like a Skyline, even on the track  I see 650 plus HP Supras regularly now, and whilst the figure sounds impressive, in real world, road and trackday usage, the lag is horrendous and the power band unsuitable for standard gear and diff ratios, and the modest RPM limit a 3 litre plus straight six is happy with makes the power band even narrower. A small turbo 500 HP one is far more use, when you are away from the pub bar


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

8pot said:


> Wont it be reliable then if you go over 500 then?




Well yes it will be 'if' i always use 99ron fuel and 'if' i was to get some dodgy fuel it could dett the engine. The car should make 600 ish on 99ron fuel with a bit more boost, But i decided to get the car mapped on 95ron fuel so that 'if' i cant find a shell garage i can put crap in it. 


However i will always run the car on 97+ ron fuel. Doing this on a 95ron map safe guards the engine if i ever did get crap fuel. 

I dont want to rebuild my engine again and i would also like my engine to last many many miles so i decided at the last minute to basically de-tune the engine.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris Wilson said:


> OK, got it now, good luck with it, 500 real HP is still a hell of a lot, and area under the curve counts for a great deal in a heavy old bus like a Skyline, even on the track  I see 650 plus HP Supras regularly now, and whilst the figure sounds impressive, in real world, road and trackday usage, the lag is horrendous and the power band unsuitable for standard gear and diff ratios, and the modest RPM limit a 3 litre plus straight six is happy with makes the power band even narrower. A small turbo 500 HP one is far more use, when you are away from the pub bar




Yep, my car is making 450lbft of torque and pulls hard from 3500 rpm. The rev limit is set at 7500 rpm. It has a really nice curve. 

Even tho i have opted out of maybe 80 bhp i still have exactly the same amount of torque. Im not into reving a engine to death to get power and i dont like lag either! 

Like you say, what i have is plenty enough for a road car. Plus i always have the option of switching to a high octane map if i want to show bigger figures.


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

Do they map them that close to det at mgt?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

8pot said:


> Do they map them that close to det at mgt?



LOL, NO, but they will map the car to what you want. If you want to squeeze as many ponnies out your car as possible (which most people do) then obviously the car will be close to limit on what ever fuel its mapped to. 

If you want a reliable map then you have mapped as reliable, this how ever will make the car make less power. 

Just for the record! It does not matter who maps your car, if the car is mapped to 99ron fuel and you put 95 ron fuel in it, well it will dett!


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> LOL, NO, but they will map the car to what you want. If you want to squeeze as many ponnies out your car as possible (which most people do) then obviously the car will be close to limit on what ever fuel its mapped to.
> 
> If you want a reliable map then you have mapped as reliable, this how ever will make the car make less power.
> 
> Just for the record! It does not matter who maps your car, if the car is mapped to 99ron fuel and you put 95 ron fuel in it, well it will dett!



Was just about to type something similar. 

If you have a high power build and want your car mapping to ring the last few hp out of it then you can. Your the customer and you are paying the bill. However you will be strongly advised that it probably wont last 100,000 miles especially driven on the limit all the time.
Like Matty, when MGT mapped my car they did it how I wanted it, ie not interested in maximum hp more interested in midrange grunt and a nice safety margin.
It maybe just me but I'm starting to see a bit of a change from wanting the bragging rights of the biggest hp, to wanting something that will have more everyday usable power and be more reliable.


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

So How much more power would yours have made if you ran the same boost but more timing so you could run 99 iam just interested in what it would be.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

8pot said:


> So How much more power would yours have made if you ran the same boost but more timing so you could run 99 iam just interested in what it would be.


Well the car made another 60 bhp when it dinoed before, however we are also running a bit more boost so maybe 80 bhp down. 

It was mapped by the same person on the same dino with the same setup but the engine now has a forged bottom end. 

Like i say its not a issue making more power if we simply map on 99 ron. But i loose the safe guard of being able to run it on lower grade fuel. 


Also the engine itself can make a hell of alot more power than it does now if we fitted bigger injectors and changed the turbos on 95ron fuel. But then i would be getting lag so the car as 'cris wilson' has said will not be as good on track. 


Maybe you need to forget BHP figures. Torque is what i want and most people want. My engine is making the same torque (well 1 more lbft) than it did on 99ron. Basically the car goes the same but i dont need to rev the engine as high as others that have higher BHP. 

I bet its quicker on the road and around a track that alot 700bhp cars out there.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*torque*

Maybe you need to forget BHP figures. Torque is what i want and most people want. My engine is making the same torque (well 1 more lbft) than it did on 99ron. Basically the car goes the same but i dont need to rev the engine as high as others that have higher BHP. 

I bet its quicker on the road and around a track that alot 700bhp cars out there.

SPOT ON...:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Matt tried P.Ming you, your inbox is full, empty it.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

pupsi said:


> Matt tried P.Ming you, your inbox is full, empty it.


done mate


----------

